# Neuer Rechner bis 600 EUR - "rhino-computer" ok?



## nico85 (31. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte mir einen neuen Rechner holen, auf dem Spiele wie Bf3 möglichst gut laufen und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt. Hab mich etwas eingelesen in die Thematik, aber ich trau mir nicht zu alles selbst zusammen zu schrauben. Auf der Suche nach fertigen PC bin ich auf rhinocomputer gestoßen. Bis jetzt stimmt hier Preis-Leistung am besten, vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal was zu einem der Angebote sagen, wie gesagt sollte 600 EUR inkl. Betriebssystem nicht überschreiten:

Rhino GAMING 4100FX HD6850 - Rhino Computer
hier wären es 580 eur mit Windows, ist der Prozessor ok?

Rhino GAMING 945x4 LX GT520 - Rhino Computer
wenn man die bessere Radeon 6850 als Option nimmt, wär ich bei 550 eur

Denkt ihr Mainboard und Netzteil sind ok? Hab außer etwas Gaming keine weiteren großen Ansprüche, auch 500 GB Festplatte reichen mir. Die anderen Systeme werden glaub ich zu teuer. Und wie gesagt selbst zusammenbauen trau ich mir eher nicht zu 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

Da würde ich die Finger von lassen, schon allein das Netzteil ist der letzte Scheiß. So kannst Du es machen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI 880GMA-E35 (FX), Sockel AM3+, mATX, PCIe
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6770 1G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI / DVI-I / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Wenn noch etwas Luft im Budget ist, würde ich eine HD6850 oder HD6870 nehmen.


----------



## nico85 (31. Januar 2012)

Ah cool hatte bis jetzt keinen Anbieter gefunden der alles individuell anbietet und günstig zusammenbaut, danke für den Tip!
Was hälst du vom AMD FX-4100? In dem Test war er sogar schneller als ein AMD Phenom II X4 980:
Test: AMD FX-6100 und FX-4100


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Vom FX4100 hält hier niemand was, der taugt nichts, ganz einfach.
Bei dem Budget würde ich auch den 960T nehmen.


----------



## nico85 (31. Januar 2012)

Alles klar gut zu wissen 
Hab mich wie gesagt nur oberflächlich eingelesen, ist ja verrückt was es alles an verschiedenen Produkten gibt.


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

nico85 schrieb:


> ist ja verrückt was es alles an verschiedenen Produkten gibt.



Das denke ich mir auch jedes Mal, wenn ich willkürlich irgendwas zusammenstelle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir auch jedes Mal, wenn ich willkürlich irgendwas zusammenstelle.


 
Du meinst, wenn du blind die Links anklickst?


----------



## Balthar (1. Februar 2012)

Ich würde zur 6850 greifen die 25€ mehr sind es auf jeden fall wert


----------



## nico85 (1. Februar 2012)

Meinst du die hier?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

Blick bei den verschiedenen Preisen und Bezeichnungen für das vermeintlich gleiche Produkt nicht so durch 
Das wären dann 30 EUR mehr, ich denke die würde ich investieren.


----------



## nico85 (1. Februar 2012)

Ah und anscheinend reicht dann das Netzteil nicht mehr. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für ein stärkeres?


Achja eines noch, ein nicht genutztes Win Vista bringt mir nichts mehr oder?


----------



## Balthar (1. Februar 2012)

japp genau die  doch das Netzteil passt da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen die Wattzahl wird immer etwas höher angegeben damit die Karte auch mit NOName Geräten funktioniert.


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

Den Konfigurator bei hardwareversand.de brauchst Du nicht. Du kannst einfach alle Komponenten in den Warenkorb legen, und dann den hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau mit dazu packen.

Wenn Du Windows Vista bereits zu Hause rumliegen hast, könntest Du das auch verwenden, und Dir Windows 7 sparen.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2012)

nico85 schrieb:


> Ah und anscheinend reicht dann das Netzteil nicht mehr. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für ein stärkeres?


Das reicht dicke, siehe hier:


Test: AMD Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 (Update 2) (Seite 26) - ComputerBase
und das mit einem stromsaufenden i7-Testsystem..., Also keine Panik, das empfohlene Cougar reicht locker

Gruß


----------



## jonasf (1. Februar 2012)

yop die konfiguratoren erzählen gerne stuss...
die 450W reichen dick.
ich hab nen übertakteten i5 2500k und ne gtx 570 mit nem 520W netzteil und das langt dick


----------



## Shootermaniac (5. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Durch meine Googlesuche über "RhinoComputer" bin ich hierauf gestoßen und habe mich für diesen beitrag extra angemeldet  
Ich hoffe jemand liest das hier noch, da der Thread ja etwas zurückliegt ....

Mein Anliegen wäre das Selbe wie das des Thread-Eröffners, ich bräuchte einen ordentlichen Gamer PC,
der preislich zwischen 500-600 Euro liegt  
Da wir nun das Jahr 2014 schreiben, sollte auch BF4 auf mittlerer Anforderung recht flüssig laufen, Spiele von Blizzard auf der höchsten..
..Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir auf hardwareversand.de etwas schönes zusammenstellen und hier posten? *o*

Danke & Gruß Shootermaniac


----------



## Useful (5. März 2014)

Könnte man so machen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
sind knapp 580€,
am besten über Geizhals die Teile in den Warenkorb bei HWV legen, ist günstiger


----------



## Softy (5. März 2014)

Joa, diese Zusammenstellung wäre durchaus Useful


----------



## Useful (5. März 2014)

Eventuell eine andere 270X, die Dual X bzw irgendwie alle 270X sind so schlecht verfügbar 
Edit: wenn verfügbar dann direkt die: http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-270x-gaming-2g-v303-002r-a1013474.html


----------



## Rosigatton (5. März 2014)

@ Shootermaniac

Hast Du schonmal geguckt, ob jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Die kommen vorbei und schrauben dir den Rechner gratis zusammen 
Dann bist Du bei der Bestellung nicht nur auf Hardwareversand beschränkt, und diese Zusammenbauaktionen sind zumeist äusserst angenehm, lustig und lehrreich 
Garantie auf alle Teile hast Du sowieso.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
1 x Intel Core i5-4570
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB
1 x ASRock H87 Pro4
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0
1 x Scythe Slip Stream 120  800rpm
1 x BitFenix Comrade
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W

Wenn Du von diesen Geizhalslinks zu HWV weiterklickst und die in den Warenkorb packst, sieht das so aus : Screenshot by Lightshot

Die Graka müsstest Du wohl eh woanders bestellen, weil momentan so gut wie nix bei HWV lieferbar ist.
Deswegen ist auch das L8 400 Watt Netzteil im Warenkorb, und nicht das SP7 450 Watt.
Keine Bange, das L8 ist auch gut und reicht völlig.

60732 - 2048MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Oder auch die PowerColor oder MSI....

Eine Graka einbauen kann jeder.
In den oberen PCIe Slot stecken, Strom vom Netzteil dran, fertig.

Eventüll kommt ja auch eine minimal schwächere 270 ohne X in Frage.

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Shootermaniac (6. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal danke für eure ganzen Antowrten  

Ist ein super Forum, hier wird einem echt geholfen, und danke für den Tipp
mit den PC Bastlern, wäre bestimmt mal hilfreich mir sowas anzuschauen,
da ich vor paar Monaten ne Ausbildung in der IT-Branche angefangen habe ^^

So ich bin dann mal Teile bestellen 

Gruß Shootermaniac


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. März 2014)

Was hast du am Ende bestellt? Doch nicht ein i5 auf einem AM3+ Board?


----------



## Shootermaniac (7. März 2014)

Hm werde wohl noch etwas warten bis meine Wunschkomponenten verfügbar sind 
und keine Angst, falls es ein I5 wird, dann schau ich auch dass mein Board einen Intel Sockel besitzt


----------

